# check elegibility for canada immigration



## shalinipuri10 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,
I have done my master of engineering in computers. I have got 12 years of university teaching experience and 2 years of industrial experience. can I apply for the 4011 category of university lecturer and professor. i have gone through the free online assessment and have got
Masters degree - 23 points
age- 9 points
experience 15 points
spouse education 4 points 
ielts 22 points
relatives 4 points
total 77 points

just let me know whether i am elegible for canada immigration


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shalinipuri10 said:


> Hi,
> I have done my master of engineering in computers. I have got 12 years of university teaching experience and 2 years of industrial experience. can I apply for the 4011 category of university lecturer and professor. i have gone through the free online assessment and have got
> Masters degree - 23 points
> age- 9 points
> ...



In almost all circumstances one needs a PhD to teach at a university here. And the job market is very very very tough.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

shalinipuri10 said:


> Hi,
> I have done my master of engineering in computers. I have got 12 years of university teaching experience and 2 years of industrial experience. can I apply for the 4011 category of university lecturer and professor. i have gone through the free online assessment and have got
> Masters degree - 23 points
> age- 9 points
> ...


The answer to you question is largely dependent on your duties and responsibilities. Check the below link from hrsdc for your occupation, if you duties and responsibilities match around 60% or more and you can arrange reference letter with those duties from your employers, you shall be good to apply:

Unit Group


----------

